# اسماك ليست للشواء



## نور وسط الظلام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اسماك ليست للشواء 

اقدم لكم اليوم اغرب واجمل الكائنات البحرية من اسماك ومخلوقات اغرب من الخيال
وايه موجود بالبر تلاقيه في البحر سبحان الله وان هذه المخلوقات لاتوجد غير في المياه
العميقة يعني في البحار والمحيطات فقط  




 


من جراد البحر ويعتبر سام اذا عض البشر 



 



 



 

اغرب الاسماك ملفوف البحر وهي تشبه نبات الملفوف لكنها ملونة  







 

فرس البحر 



 



 



 

للاسف لاتوجد لاسمه ترجمه  



 

بلبل البحر هههههههههه تخيلوا  



 

نوع من افاعي البحر موجود في المحيط الهندي 



 

نوع اخر من جراد البحر 



 

جراد البحر 



 

لم يوجد له ترجمة للاسم للاسف 



 


الريد فيش اي السمكة الحمراء وهي صغيرة الحجم لايتجاوز 
حجمها السنتمتر الواحد



 



 

سمك ابو خيط وسمي بهذا الاسم لدقتة وكانه خيط سمكُه 
لايتعدا 20 ملم وطوله 10 سم



 

مرجان ورقي موجود فقط في المحيط الاطلسي 



 

مرجان كتلي شعبي احمر 



 



 

مرجان شجيري 



 

مرجان مخي شعبي 



 

سلحفاة لكنها ليست نهرية بحرية وتقطن المحيطات انظر الى 
عينيها الزرقاء وجلدها الرقيق الملون 



 

طاوووس البحر 



 

يتبع لو سمحت 

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*معلومات وصور جميله جداا
ومجهود رائع جداااا
تستحقي احلي تقييم
شكرا ليكي اختي
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مش مهم كملي يا نور

ممكن انقل المشاركات ووصل موضوعك..


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

صور جميلة جدا وخصوصا ملفوف البحر ده

شكرا نور للمعلومة و للصور الحلوة​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تكمــــلة 



 

صاروخ البحر وبعض المواقع سمي صقر البحر 



 

قناديل البحر 



 

ابو شنب 



 

زغابات البحر وهي كتلة جيلاتينية غير متحركة ثابتة تتغذا على الاسماك التي تقترب منها
وذلك بتحسسها لها تقوم بمد عنقها للاتقاف السمك باحد افواهها المتعددة 



 

ثور البحر 



 

دبور البحر 



 

قزم البحر 



 

ديك البحر 



 

خنفساء البحر 



 

صورة غاية في الروعة لمرجان شعبي وردي وانظر للسمكة الصغيرة كم هي غريبة 



 

 الزيبرا البحر يعني ؟؟؟ حمار وحشي البحر ههههههههه 



 

اطول سمكة وهي تتجاوز المترين ولم تصنف بالحيتان 



 

اصغر سمكة (سمكة صغيرة لاتتجاوز الخمس اصابع طولها) 



 

صورة اخرى لخنفساء البحر بين شعب مرجانية برتقالية اللون 



 

تخيل يقال لها سندريلا البحر 



 

روبيان المحيطات الاحمر 



 

سمكة لايوجد اسم 



 

نجم البحر في زهور مرجانية وردية غاية بالروعة 





تخيل اسمه جوري البحر 



 

عذراء البحر لانها لاتتكاثر وتخلق بدون بيوض وهي مهددة بالانقراض 



 



 



 

زهور البحر

اجمل الاسماك والتي تقتات عليها الاسماك الكبيرة



 



 

يتبع ..




​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا حبي

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

واحلي تقييم ليكي


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تكمـــــلة 



 



 

قوقعة  



 

بوم البحر 



 

افعى البحر  



 

تخيل قرد البحر ههههههه جيكر البحر 



 

جراد البحر



 



 

فراشة البحر 



 

انظر الى رموش هذه السمكة الجميلة انها غرنوق البحر 



 

نيغرو البحر اي عبد البحر وهو عبارة عن شعب مرجانية عندنا كشة هههههه 
ولها وجه اسود بالمقدمة 



 



 

رماد البحر 



 

ابو مقصين 



 

لم اجد له تسمية غير المظلم 



 



 

عنكبوت البحر 



 

خنزير البحر 



 

شباك البحر او المرجان الشبكي وهو مفترس يتجمع على فريسه 
ويذيبها بسائل لزج يقوم بامتصاصها تدريجيا 



 

بدون تعليق تعرفونة وتاكلونة بعد (( القبقب او سرطان البحر)) 



 

سرطان اخر



يتبع ..






​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تكملة 




 

من فصائل كلاب البحر 



 

فطر البحر  



 


مخلوق غريب ويصنف من النباتات المتوحشة له فم وبدون عيون يلتقط فريسته 
بحاسة التذوق عندما يتحرك الماء ويتغير طعمه يحس بوجود
الفريسة قرييبة فيلتقفها بلسانه


أجمل الاسماك والتي لم اجد لها ترجمة لاسمائها 



 



 


المصدر : منتديات السوالف ​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات وصور جميله جداا
> ومجهود رائع جداااا
> تستحقي احلي تقييم
> شكرا ليكي اختي
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*




نورت بمرورك الجميل 
ميرسى كتير اخى مايكل
جزيل شكرى ليك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مش مهم كملي يا نور
> 
> ممكن انقل المشاركات ووصل موضوعك..



نورت بمرورك  
ميرسى كتير استاذى 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> صور جميلة جدا وخصوصا ملفوف البحر ده
> 
> شكرا نور للمعلومة و للصور الحلوة​



نورتى بمرورك الجميل يا قمر 
الشكر ليكى تاسونى 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليكي



نورتى بمرورك يا قمر 
شكررررا روزى 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



نورتى بمرورك يا قمر 
ميرسى كتير ريد روز
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*



شكرا جدا جدا

للموضوع والمعلومات والصور والمجهود

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكـــــــــرك للمعلومات الحلوة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------

